# Happy 4th Birthday, Risa! (pic heavy)



## DancingCavy

That's right. The obnoxious pain in the butt is four years old today. It's been almost 1.5 years since we've been together and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Usually we celebrate the weekend after her Birthday but this time we had to do it the weekend before. 

On Saturday, I took Ris for a 3-mile long walk at Lake Elmo State Park. It was a beautiful day--about 44 out.

First we stopped at Ris' school (this is for you JeanKBBMMMAAN):























(Jean's always joking about Montessori Risa.)
Walking at Lake Elmo:








Crappy picture with Mom:









Sunday I took Ris to the dog park to run and be a dog. We weren't the only ones there. There was a duo of Border collies, a pair of Belgian Groendaels, and two Golden Retrievers. For the most part, Risa stayed with me.








Hrmmm. . .what's in here?








Checking for crumbs on the picnic table:








Queen of the rock:








This pic turned out poorly, but I thought it was cute anyway:








I found a stick!








Smiley Birthday girl:








I found a feather:








Playing with the Cuz:
















Flying trot (no paws are touching the ground):








RUUUUUUUUN!!!








She looks a lot like a Greyhound in this running pic:









Today she got her present, a Find-a-Bee since she's such a bug hunter.







She really enjoyed it. Especially the big hive part.


































After dinner we'll all share an apple to celebrate.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy birthday, Risa!!!!!!!!!









Love the pics of her rolling around with the bee hive! 

I have the squirrel's nest and the bird house and Rafi just loves them! I fill them up with balls and little stuffies and he has so much fun getting everything out. He especially likes running around with the squirrel's nest on his nose!


----------



## onyx'girl

you look like a Puppy still! What great pics of you showing your fun side, wonderful gifts to play with,eh??


----------



## RG518

Risa...you are stunning!


----------



## kelso

Risa!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Happy Day to the Birthday Girl from TJ and the Birthday Boy, Karl.

Looks like you had a great play day with your mom and then later with your two sisters sharing your birthday apple.


----------



## K9Kaos

Happy birthday!!!!









Great pics!! Looks like lots of fun!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

Thanks everyone. Ris did have a great B'day. She sure seemed to be enjoying herself. She certainly doesn't act her age and is often mistaken for a puppy.


----------



## JenniferH

Shes very cute! Looks like she had a blast on her birthday!


----------



## ThreeDogs

Happy Birthday Risa!! It looks like you had a fabulous day!!


----------



## wicked1996

Happy Birthday Risa!!!!!!

Great shots of her! She's so beautiful and what a personality! Love the shots of her playing with her toys!!


----------



## Keeyah

Happy Birthday Risa! Looks like that bee-hive toy was a great present for her!


----------



## elsie

happy birthday, risa


----------



## BlackPuppy

Happy Birthday Risa! I love her coat in the sun.


----------



## sammys_mom

Ris. She's such a pretty girl and she sure doesn't seem like she's four.

Have a great day.

Jackie


----------



## Maedchen

, Risa!! Looks like you had a great day!

She has the most interesting color -such a dark brown that it almost looks black. Or is she black and only looks brown in the sun







Anyway, it's neat and very special!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo
> 
> First we stopped at Ris' school (this is for you JeanKBBMMMAAN):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Jean's always joking about Montessori Risa.)










She is!!!!







She's SO bright! And she knows all sorts of stuff while my dogs are eating paste and playing with the automatic water faucet while they pick their crusty little noses...







It's an only child thing.









HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! She is adorable. I kept thinking that's a great picture, she's so cute, oh wait, that's even better, oh! MORE! I really enjoyed these! I love her coming through the tunnel-what a puppy face. And her on the rock-that's beautiful. 

Thank you for being so good to her-you can see how happy she is. What a great thing and a great dog.


----------



## DancingCavy

Maedchen: Risa is actually sable.







She just has REALLY large amounts of black tipping on each hair and her coat is not very thick. So she appears black. . .until you put her next to a black dog. And she's not a chocolate/liver since she has black pigmentation.

Jean: Your last two sentences make me feel so good. She still has a ways to go with some of her behavioral issues. But to watch her last Sunday at the dog park. . .you never would know she had any issues at all! I wish it could be like that all the time. Though it was far from perfect--I had to keep on my toes to avoid any resource-guarding issues.









With as much as she's smiling, you'd never know her back is bothering her. I tried to get her to take it easy but she only has one speed: FAST!


----------

